# Any Indian/South Asian ladies out there?



## onezumi (Apr 2, 2008)

I am half Indian..NC35 foundation. I was surprised at how little info I could find online about Indian beauty sites. I think it is difficult because Indian skin has that yellow undertone so often I can't find examples in American magazines that would suit my skin tone. (Or maybe I just don't understand makeup well enough yet to do so. Haha.) 

Anyone know of any beauty sites or magazines that feature Indian women? 

I just noticed a poll in this forum for South Asians, so I know you are out there!


----------



## nunu (Apr 2, 2008)

check out this thread

http://specktra.net/f270/my-desi-sou...ctually-90989/

and this link

The Indian Make-up Diva


----------



## onezumi (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL oops! Right before you posted this I just noticed that. XD I am such a n00b. Sorry about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This thing doesn't let me delete my posts, I think?


----------

